# July 4th



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

You think it will be dead today? Considering a lot of places are closed for the holiday?


----------



## Zabo (Apr 16, 2017)

go online & find out


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Zabo said:


> go online & find out


Well, duh, Garfield.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Just had a 2.2x eats ping.. and what do you know, doesn't show up on my pay. Did I take a screenshot? Nope, had no reason to doubt it on July 4th. Screenshot everything today. Doesn't look like they are going to pay it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Just had a 2.2x eats ping.. and what do you know, doesn't show up on my pay. Did I take a screenshot? Nope, had no reason to doubt it on July 4th. Screenshot everything today. Doesn't look like they are going to pay it.


Damn I've never gotten boost so not sure how the pay works. Hopefully it shows up in the morning? That would suck if they didn't pay though it wouldn't surprise me. Keep us posted


----------



## Zabo (Apr 16, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Just had a 2.2x eats ping.. and what do you know, doesn't show up on my pay. Did I take a screenshot? Nope, had no reason to doubt it on July 4th. Screenshot everything today. Doesn't look like they are going to pay it.


they still haven't updated status this week either. so people who should be getting 1.8-2.8 are getting 1.2-1.3 pings. hooray for uberEATS

and also, we don't receive surge afaik


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zabo said:


> they still haven't updated status this week either. so people who should be getting 1.8-2.8 are getting 1.2-1.3 pings. hooray for uberEATS
> 
> and also, we don't receive surge afaik


If restaurant location is in surge zone then yes.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 16, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> If restaurant location is in surge zone then yes.


you mean boost zone? theres guaranteed boost zones & surge. surge is different.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Just had a 2.2x eats ping.. and what do you know, doesn't show up on my pay. Did I take a screenshot? Nope, had no reason to doubt it on July 4th. Screenshot everything today. Doesn't look like they are going to pay it.


Delivery only drivers aren't supposed to get surge pricing but sometimes the surge info is in the trip request. If you manage to get a screenshot, they will make an adjustment. I'm still trying to figure out how to reliably take screenshots without root.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

It was weird, because it wasn't in a boost zone, but it was definitely a 2.2x.

I'm sure they aren't going to pay it. They are asking me for a screenshot of the 'boost' incentive. There wasn't one. This just came in like surge. It's happened way in the past, too, on really busy days. it's strange.

I'm thinking these bastards are up to something sneaky in the pricing and that it leaked onto my app. Life changing money.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Somehow, I pulled it off. Pretty frustrating it had to come to this to get paid correctly, but I have no regrets.

I had already given up, but I figured.. what the heck.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> I'm thinking these bastards are up to something sneaky in the pricing and that it leaked onto my app. Life changing money.


I don't know if it's on purpose but they definatly know it's happening and also know that 99.999% of the time the drivers won't get a screenshot.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Do the customers ever pay Surge pricing for a delivery from a Delivery-only driver? Has anybody seen that on the customer side?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> Do the customers ever pay Surge pricing for a delivery from a Delivery-only driver? Has anybody seen that on the customer side?


Not that I am aware of, but I have seen surge pings for eats when it's not in a boost area.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Is Surge the one with the little lightning bolt? I think I've seen that one too, several times in fact.

I think it's time Uber added surge to its Delivery-only drivers. A delivery-specific surge would make sense...there's no particular reason a Rideshare surge would coincide with a Food Delivery surge.

At the very least this would increase Uber's top-line revenue, which is what they want.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> Is Surge the one with the little lightning bolt? I think I've seen that one too, several times in fact.


Not entirely sure how it appears everywhere anymore, I only do eats. But when I got the call it read 2.2x, 5 ish miles away


----------

